
Emojicode: an open-source, full-blown programming language consisting of emojis - peterkelly
https://www.emojicode.org/
======
ksaj
Is it a novel language, or simply an existing language with its functions etc
changed to emojis?

When I view it on different machines, it looks so different from each other,
maybe they consider _those_ to be language variants. On one of my systems, I
get a lot of hollow blocks. Is that considered encrypted, or obfuscated?

Pretty severely impractical. I can't see how it is even worth the novelty
since it is so hard to get a stable view of the code.

